# Norco Ryde 2011



## Chuljo (31. März 2011)

Hiho

Ich habe mich hier vor wenigen wochen über dass Ryde informiert unteranderem dass bei der Rahmen Gr. S und L nur ein unterschied des Oberrohrs nur 1,5 cm beträgt 

Aber zur Frage :

Da ich mittlerweile die von 1,68m auf 1,77 gewachsen bin wollre ich Fragen ob sich S bei mir noch lohnt außerdem wollte ich Fragen bei welcher Größe dass Oberrohr "durchgezogener" ist Also ohne Knick


----------



## Chuljo (31. März 2011)

meinte monate am anfang nicht wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (4. April 2011)

Hi Chuljo

Sorry, hat etwas gedauert. 

Rein optisch unterscheiden sich die Rahmen nicht, d.h. bei beiden
Modellen ist das Oberrohr durchgezogen. 

Wir würden Dir nach wie vor zu einem "S" raten. Oberrohr ist mit 565mm 
lang genug, ohne die Knie anzuschlagen. 

Unsere Rider fahren die Grösse "S" bis über 1.85m, sind super happy damit.
Wendig, agil, ein richtiges Spassbike.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Chuljo (4. April 2011)

ok vielen dank  

P.S Dieser Sommer wird HAMMER


----------



## Indian Summer (4. April 2011)

Nach einem solchen Weekend anfangs April muss diese Sommer ganz 
einfach HAMMER werden!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Chuljo (4. April 2011)

ja 

aber dass beste ist dass ich einen kumpel habe der ein stück land besitzt wo wir frei eine Strecke bauen können  kann es kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Chuljo (15. Mai 2011)

Jetzt is mir noch was eingefallen habe mehrere videos auf youtube über dass ryde gesehen und bei einem videos waren solche spacer unter dem vorbau dammit der lenker höher sitzt aber bei einem anderen video waren sie nicht da und ich frage mich jetzt ob es da 2 verschiedene versionen gibt oder ob man sie entfernen kann


----------

